# TORONTO | The Britt | 139m | 41 fl | T/O



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

Address: 955 Bay Street
Developer: Lanterra Developments
Architect: Page+Steele / IBI Group Architects

Retrofitting of existing Sutton Place Hotel (currently 31 stories) into condos and adding an additional 10 stories to the structure for a total of 41 stories.

Sutton Place Hotel in it's current form:









Podium from the past:









The future of Sutton Place (no longer a hotel):









Podium:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

This is terrible. I really hope this does not go through as planned. They will completely butcher the existing structure.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The brick wall on the current structure is ugly, but now they plan to make it just another boring green-glass condo with balconies, like 90% of all buildings there.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

to me, it looks like an improvement.


----------



## EastOfTheCumberland (Nov 29, 2012)

There is a certain kind of quite beauty and character in those older brutalist modernism towers built in the 1960's and 1970's.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

under construction


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Five by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

By SomeMidTowner, UT


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Friday:

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

September 5, 2017










The Britt Condo by steveve, on Flickr










The Britt Condo by steveve, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Tuesday:

The Britt by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...oup.18209/page-59#lg=attachment184765&slide=0


----------

